# 21st century tower SZR



## fjcruiser (Mar 19, 2008)

hi anyone living in a flat in 21st century tower in SZR ? what are the flats like ? any parking facilities ? thx for your help.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Fjcruiser...recognise you from "somewhere else "

Sorry cant help with your question, just wanted to welcome you to the board.
Perhaps someone else way be able to though.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello

I also recognise you from 'elsewhere'!  We have just been emailing too.

Welcome 



-


----------



## fjcruiser (Mar 19, 2008)

I know I am kinda ubiquitous.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not as much as some of us....


----------

